# Tascam vs M-Audio



## Euterpe (Sep 14, 2009)

Should it be possible to have sound card Tascam and M-Audio user feed back?

How to get the best device to start RTA measure, when we use laptop and Mac OS X (10.6.1)

Thank's


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You should probably be more specific as to what cards you're interested in. 

Is it the Tascam US-144 and the M-Audio Fast Track Pro?

These are fairly expensive soundcards, both with XLR mic preamp and phantom power. Is that a must?

REW will operate with very inexpensive cards and an SPL meter if you're not looking for high end...

brucek


----------



## Euterpe (Sep 14, 2009)

brucek said:


> You should probably be more specific as to what cards you're interested in.
> 
> Is it the Tascam US-144 and the M-Audio Fast Track Pro?


Not exactly, I thought about Tascam US-122 PRO USB 2.0 SOUND CARD, for example



brucek said:


> These are fairly expensive soundcards, both with XLR mic preamp and phantom power. Is that a must?
> 
> REW will operate with very inexpensive cards and an SPL meter if you're not looking for high end...
> 
> brucek


Sounds good ... I agree with you, not sure if expensive device is a must... 
So, there is a place to buy a bundle sound card + microphone? 

Priority to my request in Canada, please.

@+


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I thought about Tascam US-122 PRO


Looks like that card would work fine.... Note the only calibration files we offer for mics is for the Behringer ECM8000.



> when we use laptop and Mac OS X


I have read a few things JohnM (author REW) has said about OS-X and feel you should ensure REW will work OK on your machine first before spending a bunch on a soundcard.

See here where he says: _Please note that there is a separate bug that seems to afflict the PPC under Mac OSX with audio data ending up byte-swapped (despite the Java classes explicitly defining the endian-ness of the requested data) so a Leopard update may not resolve things._

brucek


----------



## Euterpe (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, after some of comparison, I'm loocking for E-MU 0404 USB, to be able to use REW and drive out my loss less music files (24/192) from my laptop Mac to the external DAC, the best of both worlds.

I guess, the best way about microphone, seems to be the Calibrated ECM8000's for HTS members, right?

Regards


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Definately get the calibrated mic from Cross Spectrum. I got an uncalibrated ECM-8000, then when I read about the spread among samples and when I recently upgraded subs, I got the calibrated one. There was quite a difference between the calibrated mic's curve and the generic one posted here (to be fair, it was based on one sample - Sonnie's I think.)


----------



## Euterpe (Sep 14, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> Definately get the calibrated mic from Cross Spectrum. I got an uncalibrated ECM-8000, then when I read about the spread among samples and when I recently upgraded subs, I got the calibrated one. There was quite a difference between the calibrated mic's curve and the generic one posted here (to be fair, it was based on one sample - Sonnie's I think.)


Thank you to your advice, I appreciate your feed back.

BTW, I'm a bit confused, because I'm a newbie forum user and seems to be impossible to buy any calibrated mic from Cross Spectrum, special offer.

How can I do?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm a bit confused, because I'm a newbie forum user and seems to be impossible to buy any calibrated mic from Cross Spectrum, special offer.


See here for the reason behind having to be a member since August 1st to qualify for the present 'special offer'.

You can certainly purchase a calibrated ECM8000 from Cross Spectrum though..... just not the present deal..

brucek


----------

